

Ask HN: Why did I just get a new password emailed to me? - frisco

About 4 hours after the startup school email, I got an email from info@ with a "New Hacker News pw".  I'm still logged in to HN (my session wasn't killed in the process)... did something happen that necessitated regenerating passwords for people?
======
gjvc
I can go to the login page, attempt and fail to login, then click the "email
yourself a new password link". Asking the user to confirm the email address
used for registration will avoid this problem.

